# In line fuel filters?



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If it burns gas... put a filter on it. 

As I mentioned in that post I have been using the Unikas UF-10K Fuel / Water Separator. The filter sits above the fuel inlet. Based on my testing this is one of the best designed filter/water separators. 

Cheers


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

somethings better than nothing dude , yeah your motors definitely worthy of a filter


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am finding that if you store your fuel tank high 'N Dry You will be fine ...

Use any left over fuel in a Lawn Mower after 6 weeks but cut it as much as possible !

If the tank gets Drenched pour off all the fuel except about 1/2 gallon then put that in a bucket with a spout and pour off the gas leaving the "left overs" Burn the left overs using any convenient method at your disposal or There are other means I won't discuss here but they involve cat litter or sawdust ... 

Dave


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Let me clear a few things up. I'm more worried about the ethanol clogging up my freshly serviced engine!! My boat and fuel tank are both stored in my garage, and when on the boat it is under my front deck so water intrusion in the tank would be minimal if any. Unless I submarine the front of my Noe'...then I have bigger issues.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Get the best in line fuel filter you can afford ... cleaning our the bowl on your carb is pretty easy I would have a spare gasket ...

You will NOT get "yogurt" unless you mix MTBE and E-10 and add a LOT of water ....

Remember The tank vent was not  installed correctly in the recent example .... Something Not too likely to happen to us Noe guys ...

                                                                                                        Dave


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

> Get the best in line fuel gilter you can afford ... cleaning our the bowl on your carb is pretty easy I would have a spare gasket ...
> 
> You will NOT get "yougart" unless you mix MTBE and E-10 and add a LOT of water ....
> 
> ...




Well that makes me feel better. I will definitely get a separator once I get it running. Are you using any kind of additive in the fuel? Also, on my outboard it says use 100:1 for the oil...but everyone seems to be running 75:1 or 50:1 to be safe. Good idea for this motor too??


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought 8 gallons of XD-50 so i will be using it for a while ... I like Oil with Dye in it so I can tell I have Pre-Mix   Carry a spare plug and run 50:1 

After testing every additive only Sentry worked at all  ...

once and a while you could run some Sea foam through it if you Don't run it too often Marvel mystery Oil Ain't bad either ....

Here is a cheap seperator 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Marine-fuel-water-seperator-kit-filter-gas-diesel-boat-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem53e128f447QQitemZ360259843143QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear                                                                         

Dave

I ran the spell checker because I finally have one on the "Mother ship"


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you can pick one of those filters up at walmart that daves got listed ... i've got one on my rig and will change it out every 6 months or so. gas doesnt sit around my place long enough to go bad but still run it thru a filter just in case


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

If the manual says 100:1 then why run more oil? More oil can lead to just as bad of problems than less oil!

?

-T


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

i usually would just run what ever the manufacture states but 75.1 is where i would run it considering its an evinrude and they love oil. as for a fuel water seporator yamaha makes a miny 10 micron that is the best on the market and you can get a stainless filter housing for added bling


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

The motor doesn't have a filter right before the carb/fuel pump!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I picked this up off a motor repair forum. Somebody asked if they should run the recommend 100:1 in their 1986 6hp Evinrude.

A high ranked member answered back; 

"Nope. Use 50:1. The company changed its recommendation a number of years ago for that generation of outboards.You can't go wrong with 50:1. You'll have that 6hp running for a long, long time with that ratio. "


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

> The motor doesn't have a filter right before the carb/fuel pump!


Yes, but not a fuel/ water separator.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

> I picked this up off a motor repair forum. Somebody asked if they should run the recommend 100:1  in their 1986 6hp Evinrude.
> 
> A high ranked member answered back;
> 
> "Nope. Use 50:1. The company changed its recommendation a number of years ago for that generation of outboards.You can't go wrong with 50:1. You'll have that 6hp running for a long, long time with that ratio. "


That's what I mixed it as...still haven't gotten her running yet :/ working on it!


----------

